# Some pics of the four (pic heavy)



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Willow holds on to mom for security.


















Willow having a still moment while eating millet.


















Sleepy cockatiel. 


















lol.


















The babies come to visit.




































Willow jumped on the camera. This is that action taking place. 


















lol. do i look like a crazy bird lady or what?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Farrah comes to ask for scritches.






















































Best pic ever.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre all adorable!!! Ama is HUGE!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Adorable! I am so glad that Willow settled in so well, I was really worried about her. I love the picture of Grey sleeping


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

So beautiful, I'll work on taking some new pics of ziva if she'll let me hehe but i'll prolly have some NEW pics any ways on sunday


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

Your birds are so gorgeous! I love the name Willow


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> theyre all adorable!!! Ama is HUGE!


I know! You can tell he's poorly feathered when he gets wet, but he is a really big bird. lol. 



JaimeS said:


> Adorable! I am so glad that Willow settled in so well, I was really worried about her. I love the picture of Grey sleeping


lol. She loves her dad and her dad is starting to get annoyed with her bc she wants to run around NEAR him instead of one him. Willow does get mad sometimes that she has to take turns sitting on my shoulder, but she's getting over it.



MeghanNichol said:


> Your birds are so gorgeous! I love the name Willow


Thank you! JaimeS named her.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Great pictures,I enjoyed them all.


----------



## Sweetcheek (May 21, 2012)

Gosh they are all so beautiful! Super snuggly- I love the close up head scratch shot !


----------

